

Keyboard shortcut - sangguine

Hi. I was wondering how I can implement keyboard shortcuts like the ones at rememberthemilk.com on my website. It's so convenient, and I want to be able to do the same thing on my own website. Has there been any artcle that talks about the technique? Maybe any jQuery plug-in?<p>Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
======
epi0Bauqu
Here is an example in:
<http://www.devx.com/webdev/10MinuteSolution/27134/0/page/3>

Most likely, if you are using a JS library, they already have some easy tools
to do this through the library. I use YUI, and here it is for that library:
[http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/examples/container/keylistene...](http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/examples/container/keylistener.html)

~~~
sangguine
Great. Thank you so much.

